# Funny Eulogy song for you-from Whichypoo



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

A cool lil diddy -Eulogy- that Whichypoo just uploaded to my site, that I thought you would get a kick out of ! Would be good for a 3 axis skull routine  Thanx Whichypoo !!
http://www.4shared.com/audio/HW6KEDis/Eulogy.html

**Update - Whickypoo just FYI'ed me this is from Ray O'Bannon one of his songs,great stuff, you can download all his albums free, here's his site - RavensBlight music studios, Enjoy !!
http://www.ravensblight.com/FreeMusic.html


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Darklord, I went to Ray O Bannon's site, but I can't figure out how to download any songs. It will only lets me play the songs. Any suggestions??


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Pumpkinhead do the right click save target!! and it will download for you ..


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks Darklord. One of these days I might actually figure out this computer thingy


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you for the link to the free music.


----------

